
Ask HN: Tips for finding entry level ML jobs (in Seattle)? - yunothrowaway
I&#x27;m going to be moving to Seattle, and have been working for a startup with focus on ML applied to heavy-industry&#x2F;utilities, for the past year.<p>Unfortunately it doesn&#x27;t seem viable (nor legal - I will be on a P4 visa) to continue employment with them remotely.<p>For that reason, I&#x27;m currently looking for opportunities in Seattle, that would want to hire an entry level ML engineer AND sponsor a work visa.<p>Any tips? Do you think I&#x27;m very hindered by the visa requirement?
======
JSeymourATL
Freelance via TopTal > [https://www.toptal.com/](https://www.toptal.com/)

------
sansnomme
Move to Vancouver (half-serious, but it's a good option)

~~~
yunothrowaway
Not quite an option in my particular case. I'm moving cause my wife got a
once-in-a-lifetime opportunity in Seattle, so being in Seattle is a
requirement :)

Edit: typo.

~~~
sansnomme
You can commute (either to or from) Vancouver, or find a remote job in
Vancouver. (check with your lawyer regarding doing remote work while living in
the US) There are tons of startups in Vancouver, some of which can afford to
pay you a Seattle-level salary.

~~~
bielsdown
Is the job market in Vancouver really that good in the software/ data science
area?

------
hackermailman
Check myvisajobs.com for Seattle. There's also Algorithmia, they hire
Canadians for remote so maybe can sponsor you too.

------
samfisher83
Never hear of a p visa. I googled it and its for athletes and entertainers.
Maybe the local sports teams are looking for analytics people?

~~~
yunothrowaway
My wife is a pro athlete, she got a P-1 visa. I have a "spouse" visa,
associated to hers, P-4. It just allows me to be in the US, but not much else.

